# Who do I always feel so bloated?



## Alternative Solution (Feb 12, 2011)

Maybe it's a normal part of IBS, but I constantly feel and look bloated. I'll go to bed looking like I'm pregnant, and wake up back to normal. I'm assuming that the bloating is caused by eating. The thing is, everything I eat seems to cause it. The main things I eat are juice, milk, cereal, chicken noodle soup, and beef vegetable soup. Pretty much any type of food that I eat seems to cause it. About a month ago I decided to have more fiber, so I got fiber one bars, benefiber powder, and fiber capsules. I'm having the recommended 30 grams a day, and it hasn't seemed to help much with the bloating. It also seems to cause more passing gas. On the bright side, it does make me feel less constipated. But right now the bloating is my main problem. It's like my stomach isn't accepting anything I eat. I'll eat something, feel bloated, and then the only thing that seems to help is forcing myself to burp or throw up. Sometimes I throw up without forcing it.So is this just a normal part of IBS? Is there anything I can do? Maybe there is some prescription I should get?I could really use some help.


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Just be careful, cooked carrots can be constipating!


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Scarlett maybe you could try roast veg instead. I make up a tin of mixed peppers, shallots, red onion, courgettes and cherry tomatoes with some olive oil, black pepper, pinch of salt and a clove of garlic - delicious and never gives me pains!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

good idea, em--the roasted veg. i roast carrots, winter squash and sweet potatoes with a little olive oil. delicious and it never gives me pains or problems either.


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

And really tasty too!


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

How you getting on these days, Annie?


----------



## HENRIQUE (Apr 19, 2011)

Its very important: more fiber more water. I use to feel bloated, So I discovered that I´m lactose intolerant. Since I stoped with the milk, cheese, etc...I feel better.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

hi em--oh i'm ok, thanks. you know, good days and bad--make the best of the good, ride out the bad, stay positive...how have you been doing?i decided it is time to find a gastro doc. my old one was great but he retired several years ago--i really miss him. have an appt next week with a new guy...hopefully he'll work out...if not, i'll keep looking...


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

I know what you mean - cherish the good days, survive the bad ones and the really bad ones, just stay in bed! I've been doing alright - not great since my last X ray on the transit test last week, but hopefully better soon. Good luck with the new gastroenterologist. I always find it takes a while to get to know someone like that and to build up a relationship with them, a bit like trusting a new hairdresser - here's hoping it turns out well!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks, em.. you're right--i like the hairdresser analogy. and i had great luck a couple weeks ago with a new hairdresser---so here's hoping that luck holds!sorry you had to go through another transit test. did it show any improvement? i'm thinking i should maybe have a transit test done but i'm really afraid to go off the laxatives..nothing moves without them and i dread suffering through a week of being completely plugged up.i did read your blog on the first transit test...you have a lot of helpful advice there--thanks!


----------



## CinMari (Apr 4, 2011)

Z.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

well i'm no cooking expert--and that's an understatement--lol.. but maybe the extra bit of olive oil used in roasting would help with your c and also soothe your tummy pains. it's worth a try. there have been threads on the board about people finding that olive oil helped with their c. also it really helps moisturize skin and hair--relieves dryness. i def notice a difference with that.just my two cents..take care. hope you feel better soon.


----------

